# Leroy's mustaches



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

More photos.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

very cute, I love the first pic on the second post he looks like a bit of an old fashioned villain with a curly mustasche and pointy beard


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks so cute with his stache, but he looks absolutely gorgeous shaved clean...letting his poodle shine through!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think I'll do the mustache/beard thing again. Blech, just not my thing. His face is so kissable right now, and I forgot how small his muzzle is! His muzzle size is actually normal but with all that fuzz, it just makes his face seem so much bigger. I'm loving how he doesn't smell when he tries to give me kisses. His breath also smells better, but that may also be due to him chewing bones. He used to have really terrible breath, but with the addition of raw meaty bones and a clean face - his breath smells awesome! 

I also like the fact that he doesn't get mistaken for a doodle anymore!


----------

